# Plants of California



## Brent smith (Apr 29, 2016)

I want to buy some books about plants in California. Like about what plants are poisonous and what plants are edible. What plants can be use for medical purposes. Herbs and spices. Anything and everything California soo, if you know any good books or reads let me know thanks


----------



## Tude (Apr 29, 2016)

Well there are some people on here who are good on their plants and might chime in on good areas/authors/websites to look at, and of course google/amazon - but also check out some good book stores (not just a retail book store - meaning you want a store clerk who knows their books and such).

Also look in on another website/forum - backpackers.com. There are posts on there about this kind of stuff and where I want you to go and find is the super moderator, bpbikes. He knows his plants/trees like you would not believe - I bet he would have some suggestions especially for a manual to use in the field. He might remember me - I am still on there but haven't been there in a while plus am on a bicycling site he mods as well, I am on those as Tude. 

Personally I am interested in the mushrooms and am looking at getting myself going on that. Good luck!


----------



## Brent smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Okay cool I'll check that site out and see what' info I can gather, thank you and good luck with your mushrooms


----------



## Leocalifornya (Apr 30, 2016)

"Foraging California". Good book, informative, good reviews, check it out bro.


----------



## Brent smith (May 1, 2016)

Cool thanks! I will!


----------

